# Advice needed ASAP



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

One of my ferrets is breathing faster than normal.

She hisses a lot and does tend to bite, but she seems to have done it more than normal today. 

Ive checked her over and besides that she seems ok.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

is she choking? is she breathing out her mouth or through her nose? any nasal discharge? Is she stressed? If you are worried you should ring the vet.


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

She isn't choking and theres no discharge.

Just the rapid breathing and the fact she was biting a bit more today.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

sounds like she could be in some sort of pain. I'd take her to the vets tomorrow if I were you.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you checked her gum colour and checked if she appears dehydrated? Like others have said I would get her to a vet.


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

I think she was faking it!!

I was ringing around emergency vets, can't believe they wanted £105 for a check up. Who has that money in their pocket in an emergency.

Decided the only option was to take her the vets the next day.

Next day arrives and she seems absolutely fine and has done since. (well maybe she won't be later, shes been to get spayed)

Was sooooo worried!!!! but shes ok.
Phew!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you mean she has gone to get spayed today? Did you mention her breathing to the vet?

If there is anything wrong with her lungs an anaesthetic could be very dangerous. One of my ferrets got cancer in the space between his lungs and ribs, i would never take a risk.

Get her checked over asap. money should not matter when it comes to your animals, and really you should have money put back for emergencies.


----------



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> Do you mean she has gone to get spayed today? Did you mention her breathing to the vet?
> 
> If there is anything wrong with her lungs an anaesthetic could be very dangerous. One of my ferrets got cancer in the space between his lungs and ribs, i would never take a risk.
> 
> Get her checked over asap. money should not matter when it comes to your animals, and really *you should have money put back for emergencies.*


How much is pet insurance for ferrets, and any recommendations? Ought to be responsible and start looking into that myself before saying yes to two ferrets.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

i don't have insurance, I have a bank account set up which i put £20 a month into. That way, if my pets never need to use the money, it will be available to me at the end of their lives.


----------



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> i don't have insurance, I have a bank account set up which i put £20 a month into. That way, if my pets never need to use the money, it will be available to me at the end of their lives.


Yes, very sensible, i can do that. I tend to sell a lot of my rabbits, hence having the ferrets I won't have to worry about the raw food so long as they like rabbit and pigeon. Straw / hay I can get from the farmers free too although can you use normal hay from a farm or does it need to be treated?

Thanks


----------



## pinkplonker (Sep 19, 2011)

If spending a £100 meant the life of my pet was saved of course I would spend it. Money doesn't matter when it comes to my animals.
I was just making the point in an 'emergency' £100 is a bit steep.

When she got spayed, i told the vet but she was absolutely fine and still is.


----------

